# [After Effects 7] bild als 3d



## Soul-Raptor (24. August 2006)

Hallo,


Wie bekomm ich es hin (mit Adobe After Effects 7)
ein bild so aussehen zu lassen.

Das man denkt es wäre 3D.

Ich hab sowas schon mal irgendwo gesehen.

Da war ein Papkarton zu sehen den man nachher ein wenig drehen konnte..

Da sah es dann so aus als wäre er 3D ...

Danke schon im Vorraus..

mfg


----------



## chmee (31. August 2006)

Das ginge über ein Projection-Map, aber ob das AE kann, weiss ich nicht.
Dabei wird das Bild auf nachgebaute Objekte projiziert, damit kann man
ein wenig 3D machen, aber für ne Motion-Bullet-Time a la Matrix reichts dann
doch nicht.

Dafür gibt es einige ausgefuchste, auch teure Programme. zB RealViz Image Modeller

mfg chmee


----------



## Nico (1. September 2006)

Hier mal was richtig feines zum Thema Fotos in 3d:
http://www.motion-graphics.com/lbh_mov.html

Die vorgehensweise klingt simpel aber ist höllisch arbeitsintensiv => 
Man muss in PS die einzelnen Teil-Motive des/der Fotos freistellen + in separate Ebenen speichern.

Dann in After Effects importieren, 3D anklicken + mit einer Kamera abfahren...

Die Basics zu diesem Thema in AE gibt es in einem guten Video-Tutorial von Andrew Kramer:
http://www.creativecow.net/articles/...mpositing.html


----------



## chmee (1. September 2006)

Das Linkvideo gefällt mir gut, ist ein eigener Stil.
Aber das ist meiner Ansicht "nur" 2,5D  

--> Könnte aber den Fragesteller Soulraptor zufriedenstellen.

mfg chmee


----------



## Nico (1. September 2006)

Ja, wenn Teile des Fotos nicht nur 2,5D sein sollen, sondern richtig 3D gibt´s nicht besseres als "Canoma". Aber die Arbeit, gar nicht auszudenken...


----------



## chmee (1. September 2006)

Ha ! Canoma ist mir nicht mehr eingefallen. Dank an Dich für das Wiederzusammenführen von getrennten Synapsen. mfg chmee


----------



## ViennaKings (12. Februar 2008)

Nico hat gesagt.:


> Hier mal was richtig feines zum Thema Fotos in 3d:
> http://www.motion-graphics.com/lbh_mov.html
> 
> Die vorgehensweise klingt simpel aber ist höllisch arbeitsintensiv =>
> ...



Hallo,

hab mich erst gestern bei euch regististriet, und muss sagen die Seite ist wirklich 1A.

Meine 1. Frage, lautet: Wie kann ich dieses Video nach produzieren bzw. Selbst mit meinen eigenen Fotos erstellen. Gibt es vielleicht ein Tutorial dafür

Der 2.Link ist leider nicht mehr aktiv 

Wäre super nett von euch, wenn ich ein paar Tips erhalten würde.

In diesem Sinne, einen schönen Abend.

lg


----------



## janoc (12. Februar 2008)

http://www.videocopilot.net/tutorials.html
Tutorial #46 "Virtual 3D-Photos"


----------

